# Convert any 3D movie to watch on the 3DS!



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

I have managed to convert 3d youtube videos to play in 3D on the 3DS.
I believe I'm the first person to do this, follow the link for more info 

http://www.socoder.n...php?blogs=29000


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 7, 2011)

you get much thanks, watch.......
oh, i noticed, just now, different modderators for each forum, so out of respect ill allow the snip.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 7, 2011)

i have a question so after the update the 3DS reads video file from the micro sd ?



i havent updated my 3DS  yet


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have my 3ds with me to test it so how's the quality? Does it look good?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

The quality is set to maximum in my example, but you can set it lower if you like.


----------



## exangel (Dec 7, 2011)

I recommend NirSoft VideoCacheView if you don't already have a way of downloading Youtube videos or copying them from your cache.
It's free


----------



## dmztheone (Dec 7, 2011)

Good one Spinal!!
I`ll try it!


----------



## exangel (Dec 7, 2011)

Converted a couple 3D trailers from youtube using your settings and it's working great!  Thanks spinal!


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 7, 2011)

Any good 3D videos to share? I would be most appreciative.

Just you wait though, plenty of handy converters will be made, user friendly ones that is.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

It is just too bad I'm not in a place to update my 3ds yet.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice, very nice! A few questions though before I go on converting...

1) Is it limited to the same 10 minutes like with recording, or can it be longer?
2) What about simple 2D videos? While I know with a few simple changes to the ffmpeg options I could just duplicate the video so 2D videos could be in the 3D format (but won't display as 3D), but that increases the filesize. Can the 3DS Camera app playback videos that only have 1 video stream?


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 7, 2011)

Seeing as how the 3DS can play videos now, I hope they put in a proper video player for the 3DS at some point.
Youtube or play stuff off the SD card with proper playback controls and options.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> Seeing as how the 3DS can play videos now, I hope they put in a proper video player for the 3DS at some point.
> Youtube or play stuff off the SD card with proper playback controls and options.



Seeing as we can take the video we record and upload them to YT "as-is" without having to do anything different, it would be VERY nice to have a dedicated YT app that would allow us to not only upload them straight from the 3DS, but watch any YT video as well (include the 3D ones). I'd even pay to get such an app.


----------



## Lokao0 (Dec 7, 2011)

I made a .bat file. Even if it's useless, here it is: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RSR4G8FE
Read the README first if you're going to use it!


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 7, 2011)

Can you say "3D Porn"?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> Any good 3D videos to share? I would be most appreciative.
> 
> Just you wait though, plenty of handy converters will be made, user friendly ones that is.


It would be very easy to write a quick GUI front end for ffmpeg based on the settings spinal posted.

EDIT: And have it automatically transfer the file across and rename it accordingly.


----------



## exangel (Dec 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:


> Any good 3D videos to share? I would be most appreciative.
> Just you wait though, plenty of handy converters will be made, *user friendly ones that is*.


It's not very difficult, I bet a properly written batch file would do the job.  (after previewing my post, I see someone has)
Here are some more "comprehensive" instructions _for Windows users_.

1. Obtain some 3D video.  Youtube is a good place to find them without pirating at the moment.
1a. Create a scrap directory to work with your videos in, For example I made mine in "C:\MyTemp\". NirSoft VideoCacheView can help you copy the cached full-length videos you want to keep, but make sure you let them buffer fully in the browser before copying.  Make sure you copy your unconverted videos to this directory and not the default!
2. Get 32 bit or 64 bit FFmpeg from http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/ (Static 64-bit worked for me (Windows 7 x64 is what I'm using.)
3. Extract all of the ".exe" files from the "bin" directory in the FFmpeg build archive you downloaded directly your scrap directory (C:\MyTemp\ in my case).


Spoiler: Here's a screenshot of the contents of my directory, as an example.









Note that I took the screenshot after the conversion though.


4. Open a command prompt (Start > All Programs > Accessories >  *OR*  Start > Run > cmd)
5. Change to your temporary directory (*cd C:\MyTemp*)
6. The videos I got from youtube were in side-to-side format, so first i ran:
*ffmpeg -y -i "video1.flv" -s 960x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=480:240:0:0 -acodec libmp3lame -ar 41000 -ab 96k -ac 2 "left.avi"*
7. After that was complete i ran:
*ffmpeg -y -i "video1.flv" -s 960x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -vf crop=480:240:480:0 -an "right.avi"*
8. Finally I ran:
*ffmpeg -y -i "left.avi" -i "right.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -vcodec copy -map 0:0 -map 0:1 -map 1:0 "VID_0001.AVI"*

Hint: Right-click in the command window to paste the command arguments instead of CTRL+V!

Copied the finished video (and subsequent, renamed videos) over to my SD card as spinal described.  Success!


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 7, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING GUACOMOLE.  This is literally what I've been god damn dreaming of.  Search my posts.  Imagine my joy.  MY JOY IS PALPABLE.  Good job, Dr. Genius AKA motherfucking spinal_cord.


----------



## Lokao0 (Dec 7, 2011)

exangel said:


> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> > Any good 3D videos to share? I would be most appreciative.
> ...



Or you can just use the .bat I made.
Meh, seems like the manual process is easier.
(.bat: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RSR4G8FE)

EDIT: Oops, sorry, just noticed the .bat is not working. I will fix it in a minute.
EDIT 2: Link fixed.


----------



## exangel (Dec 7, 2011)

That was a really unnecessarily long reply, when I did say someone made a batch file (I meant you, but I didn't link to your post >


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

In the batch file, you could replace "video.avi" with %1 so that instead of having to rename the video, you can simply drag it onto the batch file as it becomes the first argument. It works for me at least on Win7.


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 7, 2011)

anything for us poor mac users?


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 7, 2011)

> 2. Get 32 bit or 64 bit FFmpeg from http://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/ (Static 64-bit worked for me (Windows 7 x64 is what I'm using.)



Thanks for the link. I couldn't find a "usable" version of FFMPEG anywhere.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2011)

popcorn900 said:


> anything for us poor mac users?


You can do it in the exact same way as mentioned in the link in the first post. Just use a Mac build of ffmpeg (it's cross-platform)

It looks like there aren't any distributed Mac builds, but you build it yourself using the instructions here: http://jungels.net/articles/ffmpeg-howto.html


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 7, 2011)

if you have opera you can use the FastestTube extension.
it integrates a download button on youtube pages so you can directly download all video files.
it doesn't require the video to be buffered completely, and you can choose between all available formats/resolutions available for that video.

and i'm pretty sure the video width should be 400, the 3DS screen is 400x240(WQVGA)


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> if you have opera you can use the FastestTube extension.
> it integrates a download button on youtube pages so you can directly download all video files.
> it doesn't require the video to be buffered completely, and you can choose between all available formats/resolutions available for that video.
> 
> and i'm pretty sure the video width should be 400, the 3DS screen is 400x240(WQVGA)



No the video width is 480, as given in the instructions. If it wasn't, it wouldn't be in the instructions.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 7, 2011)

it's a bit odd though, having a video on a slightly higher resolution than the screen it's supposed to play on.


----------



## RupeeClock (Dec 7, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> it's a bit odd though, having a video on a slightly higher resolution than the screen it's supposed to play on.


The 3DS downscales the video (and photos) it captures to fit the screen, which makes them look nicer on screen too.


----------



## popcorn900 (Dec 7, 2011)

im waiting for the downloads of retail movies, please.


----------



## beenii (Dec 7, 2011)

1st of all, thank you.
second, a trailer for afatar i got from youtube (3 minutes) has 22mb before and 127mb after conversion  . and its not even that good of a quality (and the 3d-effect is not that good either). dont know if its the original video, or if the quality in general wont be good


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

Not sure what point it would make,but someone mind doing a 3d video demonstrations? (long ways and short ways)




DiscostewSM said:


> Very nice, very nice! A few questions though before I go on converting...
> 
> 1) Is it limited to the same 10 minutes like with recording, or can it be longer?
> 2) What about simple 2D videos? While I know with a few simple changes to the ffmpeg options I could just duplicate the video so 2D videos could be in the 3D format (but won't display as 3D), but that increases the filesize. Can the 3DS Camera app playback videos that only have 1 video stream?


I also would like to know this.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

I can add a 2d version if people want 

[edit] Just added a 2D version to the page


----------



## basher11 (Dec 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> I can add a 2d version if people want
> 
> [edit] Just added a 2D version to the page


thanks! i don't really care for 3D.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

I just tried a 45 minute documentary, didn't even show. perhaps the 10mins is for playback also


----------



## flaboy909 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is there any way to increase the quality of these videos because frankly they look like shit.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

flaboy909 said:


> Is there any way to increase the quality of these videos because frankly they look like shit.



That's probably your source video, this converts then to practically uncompressed.


----------



## flaboy909 (Dec 7, 2011)

Lokao0, you don't mind making a batch file for basic 2d conversion as well do you? I'd really appreciate that  !


----------



## basher11 (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't seem to work FFmpeg because I'm new to it D:
how do I add this "ffmpeg -i "video.avi" -s 480x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 "VID_0001.AVI" ?

If it helps I'm using the latest one, static version.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> I just tried a 45 minute documentary, didn't even show. perhaps the 10mins is for playback also


Wonder if there away to get around this. This must be Nintendo way of saying "don't download movies". 

So is there away to break down downloaded videos into 10 mins parts?


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 7, 2011)

basher11 said:


> I can't seem to work FFmpeg because I'm new to it D:
> how do I add this "ffmpeg -i "video.avi" -s 480x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 "VID_0001.AVI" ?
> 
> If it helps I'm using the latest one, static version.


Same here. I don't know how to use ffmpeg. Could someone explain?


----------



## prowler (Dec 7, 2011)

basher11 said:


> I can't seem to work FFmpeg because I'm new to it D:
> how do I add this "ffmpeg -i "video.avi" -s 480x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 1 -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 "VID_0001.AVI" ?
> 
> If it helps I'm using the latest one, static version.


You need to paste that into cmd while in the folder all your files are located.
Say if it was in Documents/FFmpeg, first you'd type "cd C:/Users/basher11/Documents/FFmpeg" or however your folder layout is.

It's all explained in exangels post on the last page anyway.


----------



## exangel (Dec 7, 2011)

Run it from the command prompt.  I wrote a step by step on page 2.

edit: *giggle @ prowler for beating me to referring to my post*


----------



## flaboy909 (Dec 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> flaboy909 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to increase the quality of these videos because frankly they look like shit.
> ...



Yeah you're right. Tried a better quality video and it came out nicely.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > I just tried a 45 minute documentary, didn't even show. perhaps the 10mins is for playback also
> ...



One way you could do that is, in a batch file, make duplicates of the processes going, but for each unique set, designate the starting time and duration via "-ss hh:mm:ss -t hh:mm:ss", -ss being the starting position and -t being the duration. Depending on the video, anything past the initial position will require ffmpeg to scan through the video file from start to the starting position you request, resulting in repeated "frame = 0" lines. It'll get to the positions in time.

EDIT:

However, if you used a video that is 15min long, but your batch file is prepared to take up to 30min (3 unique ffmpeg calls), and you split them into 10min sections, the first will go fine, the 2nd will scan to the 10min mark (taking some time, but not as long as encoding) and will end at the 15min mark. The 3rd will scan to the 15min mark and just quit. You'll end up with 3 videos, but the last will be really small because it contains nothing.


----------



## Raikage46 (Dec 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> basher11 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't seem to work FFmpeg because I'm new to it D:
> ...





exangel said:


> Run it from the command prompt.  I wrote a step by step on page 2.
> 
> edit: *giggle @ prowler for beating me to referring to my post*




Thanks.
It's working now.

Nintendo should really make a normal video viewer.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

guys, feel free to try different resolutions framerates and compression rates, I'm testing a couple myself, but my computer isn't very fast. 10fps plays fine, qscale 4 also plays ok, I'm trying lower resolution now


----------



## takanaritogu (Dec 7, 2011)

I'll try a AVI container with 480x240 (XviD+MP3) on mediacoder.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

other resolutions seem to work fine, feel free to set your resolution to 400 instead of 480, ill update my guide


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Dec 7, 2011)

Weird. FFMPeg closes after I open it even without doing anything else. Anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 7, 2011)

EZ-Megaman said:


> Weird. FFMPeg closes after I open it even without doing anything else. Anyone else experiencing this problem?


everyone who never heard of command-line tools i guess.
the program has no interface, so you need to tell it what to do before starting it.
usually this is done by giving direct commands through a file with a .bat extension, or through CMD.exe

EDIT: spinal_cord: could you perhaps add the split command so it only takes the first 10 minutes, and skips the rest if it's over 10 minutes?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2011)

*read title
*read post
*Spinal, you're sexy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 7, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> EDIT: spinal_cord: could you perhaps add the split command so it only takes the first 10 minutes, and skips the rest if it's over 10 minutes?



I've actually began working on that. This is what I have so far for 2D videos (placed in a batch file, and quality of 13 from the range of 1 as best and 31 as worst).


```
del VID_*.AVI
del newVideo.avi
ffmpeg -i %1 -s 400x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 13 -acodec copy "newVideo.avi"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0001.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:09:59 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0002.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:19:58 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0003.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:29:57 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0004.AVI"
```

All that is required in Windows is to drag the video over the batch file, and it'll process the video, then split them, up to 29m57s of video. If you have a longer video, just mimick how the split is done. For some reason, making 10m videos exactly wasn't working on my 3DS, but 9m59s does. Also, audio encoding isn't done until during the split because ffmpeg kept having a problem splitting the adpcm format.

I'm sure someone else with more experience could improve on this.


----------



## Toad King (Dec 7, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> guys, feel free to try different resolutions framerates and compression rates, I'm testing a couple myself, but my computer isn't very fast. 10fps plays fine, qscale 4 also plays ok, I'm trying lower resolution now


I would say see if it can support other video codecs, like H264 or MPEG-4 (AKA Divx/Xvid). That should cut down on video size dramatically if the 3DS can actually play them.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

Toad King said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > guys, feel free to try different resolutions framerates and compression rates, I'm testing a couple myself, but my computer isn't very fast. 10fps plays fine, qscale 4 also plays ok, I'm trying lower resolution now
> ...



Feel free.


----------



## Thrust (Dec 7, 2011)

so when you upload a video directly to youtube can you up it in 3D?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2011)

Well, I tried it with Video.MP4 (Low quality youtube side-by-die mp4, and what it gave me after FFMpeg did its thing was:
Missing argument for option "R"


-nvm-


----------



## SifJar (Dec 7, 2011)

EDIT: http://gbatemp.net/topic/315365-3ds-video-v01-beta/


----------



## Daku93 (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how to convert the videos "backwards", so you can upload videos from your 3DS to youtube in 3D?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 7, 2011)

Daku93 said:


> Does anyone know how to convert the videos "backwards", so you can upload videos from your 3DS to youtube in 3D?



I'll work on that tomorrow, give me a PM so that I remember. (tomorrow being in about 11 hours)


----------



## dmztheone (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok Guys!
This is working very good!
I appreciate the good work of Spinal.

But we have one issue yet to tackle. For example, the initial video (WoW - Wrath of the Lich King) has ~17MB. Each side spanned has ~56MB (left and right). Combined in the final file the 3D video has the double (~112MB). In my point of view, it is not much efficient.. Maybe we need to optimize the extraction process between 17MB to 56MB. I don't think that Nintendo videos are very large in terms of space.. maybe we can do that too..

Do you guys have any clues how to do this more efficiently? Maybe we need to convert to other format (Mov for instance or apply some filter..).


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL, my 5MB AVI resistance video is around 270MB in 3d. That's seriously the most uncompressed video possible, as the input file was 5MB. xD


----------



## moisesmcardona (Dec 7, 2011)

I tested the video playback. On my tests I decided to use Xilisoft Video Converter using the Wii Profile. Since the videos I converted were Full Screen I just changed the resolution to 320x240 and splitted the videos into 10 minutes parts. I can confirm it is working on my 3DS.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 7, 2011)

moisesmcardona said:


> I tested the video playback. On my tests I decided to use Xilisoft Video Converter using the Wii Profile. Since the videos I converted were Full Screen I just changed the resolution to 320x240 and splitted the videos into 10 minutes parts. I can confirm it is working on my 3DS.



If you go into  advanced setting you can change the resolution to whatever you want. Is the 320X240 showing full screen on your 3DS?


----------



## moisesmcardona (Dec 7, 2011)

yes, the videos are showing in full screen on my 3DS


----------



## Gamer (Dec 7, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> thedicemaster said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: spinal_cord: could you perhaps add the split command so it only takes the first 10 minutes, and skips the rest if it's over 10 minutes?
> ...



For some reason, the audio isn't working for me with this, I get audio for a few seconds on the splitted files and then it disappears. Weird.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Dec 7, 2011)

3ds: tok one day to create a video player
ds: took 5 years to play videos


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

Gamer said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > thedicemaster said:
> ...



It originally had the audio encoded from the beginning, but it didn't like splitting when in adpcm format, so I had that done in the split part. I assume your problem is similar. I came across a wmv file and tried with the current setup, and it didn't like it either. I did try and encode with the settings from the 3d version with using libmp3lame instead of copy, but the end result was rather bad quality audio. I'll keep checking what I can do.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 8, 2011)

Figured it out, looks it was a problem related with the AAC audio codec from my videos.

What I did was that I encode them first to PCM and then to adpcm (if you leave it as PCM, the output file is double the size compared to adpcm). So it went more or less like this:


```
del VID_*.AVI
del newVideo.avi
ffmpeg -i %1 -s 400x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 13 -acodec pcm_s16le -ac 2 "newVideo.avi"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:00:00 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0001.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:09:59 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0002.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:19:58 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0003.AVI"
ffmpeg -i "newVideo.avi" -vcodec copy -acodec adpcm_ima_wav -ac 2 -ss 00:29:57 -t 00:09:59 "VID_0004.AVI"
```

The process takes about the same, and works fine. The only downside is that the video files are still to big, but managed to convert a 24 min video to 200 MB (about the same as Xvid), using 15 FPS and qscale 15. Doesn't look too bad.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Dec 8, 2011)

Luigi2011SM64 said:


> 3ds: tok one day to create a video player
> ds: took 5 years to play videos



Nintendo created the video player, not homebrew developers.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

Gamer said:


> What I did was that I encode them first to PCM...



Heh, I came here to give that same answer, but I see you found out already.

Anyways, after seeing Prof. 9's batch file, I decided to extend on that. It includes splitting a file in up to 10 10m segments, and can easily accommodate more if the user knows what they are doing.
Link to it is here - ***Not anymore, newer file in my next post***


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Anyways, after seeing Prof. 9's batch file, I decided to extend on that. It includes splitting a file in up to 10 10m segments, and can easily accommodate more if the user knows what they are doing.
> Link to it is here - http://www.mediafire...sgg3grlqy3luikv


Kind of wondering why you limit it to 10 segments...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Anyways, after seeing Prof. 9's batch file, I decided to extend on that. It includes splitting a file in up to 10 10m segments, and can easily accommodate more if the user knows what they are doing.
> ...



It was 6 before (for about an hour's worth of video), but I extended it to 10. No real reason for that, but as I said, it can be extended further if you want (and if know what you're doing). Batch files are a bit limited in this sense in comparison to a front-end like what SifJar made.

EDIT:

Fixing up a few things, and adding additional options to the batch file. Will upload that when I get back.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok, I updated Prof. 9's batch file once again. It includes the following options...

Video format: 2D, 3D tb, 3D ss (already provided by Prof. 9)
Video quality: 1 to 31 (already provided by Prof. 9)
Frame Rate: 10 to 24
Audio Freq: 44.1kHz, 32kHz, 22kHz
Audio Channels: Stereo or Mono

With all this, there is also default settings if you don't want to decide. Default settings can be changed for those who know what to do with editing batch files.

It also contains the ability to split the video, up to 18 segments (just under 3 hours). Why 3 hours? Don't ask me. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?r81apghc478e127


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Ok, I updated Prof. 9's batch file once again. It includes the following options...
> 
> Video format: 2D, 3D tb, 3D ss (already provided by Prof. 9)
> Video quality: 1 to 31 (already provided by Prof. 9)
> ...



Put a quality setting in there also, it can range from 1 to 31. 31 will give much better compression (file size) but 1 will look the best. 8 or 10 is OK.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I updated Prof. 9's batch file once again. It includes the following options...
> ...



It is in there already, before I even touched the batch file.


----------



## flameonic (Dec 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> Ok, I updated Prof. 9's batch file once again. It includes the following options...
> 
> Video format: 2D, 3D tb, 3D ss (already provided by Prof. 9)
> Video quality: 1 to 31 (already provided by Prof. 9)
> ...


Thank you *DiscostewSM *for this but I do need some help if any one can help I made my video side-by-side I got the video off youtube and I named it VID_0001.AVI and I put it in the same folder as all the other pics but it will not show up on my 3ds can any one help? thank you


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 8, 2011)

how long is it?


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 8, 2011)

It says Use default? How do we proceed then?


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2011)

So how close are we to watching a full length feature film on our 3DSs?


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 8, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> So how close are we to watching a full length feature film on our 3DSs?


DiscostewSM's .bat says we're there already.
it splits the movie to bypass the 10 minute limit.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 8, 2011)

Which free software would you guys recommend for converting youtube videos to AVI format?


----------



## flameonic (Dec 8, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> how long is it?


its 32 seconds long


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 8, 2011)

no seriously, when the batch says to use default, I don't know how to continue. Plz help.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

gamefan5 said:


> no seriously, when the batch says to use default, I don't know how to continue. Plz help.



Oops, I forgot to add (Y/N) to the line about "default settings". I'll put that in when I make additional changes later today when I have the time, but you can still choose Y or N there.



flameonic said:


> Thank you *DiscostewSM *for this but I do need some help if any one can help I made my video side-by-side I got the video off youtube and I named it VID_0001.AVI and I put it in the same folder as all the other pics but it will not show up on my 3ds can any one help? thank you



I don't have a 3D video to test, so I'll take a look at that later also.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok this is much more exciting than i thought. sweet.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> ```
> del VID_*.AVI
> del newVideo.avi
> ffmpeg -i %1 -s 400x240 -aspect 2:1 -r 20 -vcodec mjpeg -qscale 13 -acodec copy "newVideo.avi"
> ...



Have you been able to successfully split a 3D video? For me when I try it only copies one stream into the shortened file...

EDIT: (I'm talking about in my 3DS Video program BTW)


----------



## Gryphon93 (Dec 8, 2011)

Am I the only one not getting this to work? I've tried several times with different settings, but nothing seems to work. My 3DS just won't recognize my file. I've only tried to convert a WMV file to AVI (tried using different settings), but so far no luck. I'll try another clip of another format, even if that shouldn't have anything to do with my videos not showing up on my 3DS...

[Edit] Hm... I tried another video and it seems to work... Not sure why the other video wouldn't work (it's the example video that comes with Windows 7). I think I have to do some more testing.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, I can convert youtube mp4s just fine with the Prof. 9's batch file, but I seem to have trouble with H-SBS (half-SBS) .mkv files from usenet.

What happens is it spits out the video as 2d, and for some reason the 1st 10 minute section (the VID_0001) doesn't show up at all in the listings, tried for 2 different H-SBS movies with same results


----------



## Magsor (Dec 8, 2011)

I have  not gotten excited about the 3ds until today. I have converted a 4 minute sequences of Avatar in 3d and its just gorgeous.

I was wondering why nintendo was not selling full lengh movies and I have my answer as the files with good quality are really heavy.

Youre the man Spinal!


----------



## Spidey_BR (Dec 9, 2011)

The 3DS doesn't support good quality videos without great sizes. MJPEG is basically many JPEG in sequence, it's insanely heavy for a video format. The correct way would be to support a decent codec, like MPEG-4 (XviD), or even H.264.
Since we are locked to MJPEG, the sizes are insane. It's actually an OK codec for short trailers, but for long videos it gets huge very fast. A 10 minute file should have 100MB os something.


----------



## webyugioh (Dec 9, 2011)

People should really put their successfully working videos up for share


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

SifJar said:


> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...



My latest edit of Prof. 9's batch file is meant to have the ability to do it, but since I don't have a 3D video on me, I can't test it. If anyone can link to one (both top/bottom and side/side), I'd appreciate it, as then I can see if I can fix any issues.

EDIT:

link to batch file here - http://www.mediafire.com/?r81apghc478e127


----------



## enigma85 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey thanks for all the great info on playing videos, currently converting Tron legacy 3D to work on my 3ds. i'll see how that goes. will be 15parts and large but thats why i have a 16gb scard with nothing on it lol will update you all on how it goes!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2011)

flameonic said:


> Thank you *DiscostewSM *for this but I do need some help if any one can help I made my video side-by-side I got the video off youtube and I named it VID_0001.AVI and I put it in the same folder as all the other pics but it will not show up on my 3ds can any one help? thank you


Rename it just to VID_0001. 
I got it working.  


DiscostewSM said:


> link to batch file here - http://www.mediafire...r81apghc478e127


Can you give us the flip options?

Bottom-top right-left?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> flameonic said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you *DiscostewSM *for this but I do need some help if any one can help I made my video side-by-side I got the video off youtube and I named it VID_0001.AVI and I put it in the same folder as all the other pics but it will not show up on my 3ds can any one help? thank you
> ...



Do you mean swapping what is on the left and what is on the right? Same with top/bottom? I have a few 3D trailers I downloaded from YT, so I'll do some testing in the morning.

EDIT:

Sorry, just past 1am here, and I see now the "bottom-top" and "right-left". I'm too tired.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally. Avatar 3D on my 3DS.

Thank you o heathen gods. Especially spinal_cord and DiscoStew. you guys have just ascended my manly tower into godhood. (lol)


----------



## takanaritogu (Dec 9, 2011)

Here says my video is 01/01/1900. How change?


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 9, 2011)

http://abcavi.kibi.ru/download.htm
that allows you to edit tags for avi files, you should be able to edit the date-information used by the 3ds with it..


----------



## ferofax (Dec 9, 2011)

takuto said:


> Here says my video is 01/01/1900. How change?


Although you can basically assign it to whatever date you want (using that tag editor thedicemaster linked), I think them non-3DS vids & pics are best kept untouched date-wise. why? keeps em easy to find. they'll always be right at the very start of your albums.

we all know the 3DS' albums suck hairy balls what with us not being able to make our own folders and whatnot.

oh and, quality isn't fantastic, but hey, it's as close as we can get to 3D movies. now all that's left is to figure out a real way to bypass the 10 minute limit and maybe be able to use better compression (or any compression for that matter) and we pretty much don't need IMAX anymore.


----------



## enigma85 (Dec 9, 2011)

Well Tron Legacy 3D looks ok. I'm sure in time the encoding will get more eye popping out of the 3DS once it goes mainstream. thanks for the work again! time for portable 3d movies!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

Alright, uploaded a newer version of the batch file. Contains the small fix to the text of choosing default settings. Also, 3D video frames can be swapped (left-right to right-left, and top-bottom to bottom-top). Having gotten a hold of a few side-by-side 3D videos, I would say that they do indeed work. If anyone else has problems with certain 3D videos, just let me know (with a link to the video so that I can test it).

3D videos downloaded, converted, tested, and passed (these are the source videos, not the final converted videos)....

[yt]EQJBC1TRsqA[/yt]
[yt]QhGdBzSqjFw[/yt]

Link here.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 9, 2011)

i hope you don't mind DiscostewSM, but i added multi-core support to your latest bat file.
http://www.filesonic...22745/Vid3D.zip
default is set to dual-core, but supports up to octocore or quad-core with hyperthreading(core-i7)
multi-core default is as easy to change as any of the other defaults.
i modified the defaults to my preferences before i thought of adding multi-core support, so it also has slightly different defaults.

EDIT: ffmpeg is included in this zip, but it's the 64 bit version so it might not work for everyone.


----------



## jpxdude (Dec 9, 2011)

Very far fetched, but is there any chance of this working for OS X?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

jpxdude said:


> Very far fetched, but is there any chance of this working for OS X?



Unfortunately, I don't know enough of OS X to do something like this here.

Anyways, I may have a breakthrough with the batch file, which comes in the form of not needing to designate the number of splits, and possibly throw multiple files into the batch file (and have them processed) at once. No promises though.


----------



## takanaritogu (Dec 9, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> http://abcavi.kibi.ru/download.htm
> that allows you to edit tags for avi files, you should be able to edit the date-information used by the 3ds with it..



Thanks!


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> here[/url].


Thank you. I converted this and it just seem backwards at first.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJjJeYfAwQw


----------



## SifJar (Dec 9, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> jpxdude said:
> 
> 
> > Very far fetched, but is there any chance of this working for OS X?
> ...



if there's anyway to get the size of a file with a command line tool, you can just do a loop (:split {blah} goto :split) until a file of 0KB is produced (i.e. an empty one) then delete the last file made and stop. Maybe that's what you already thought of.

EDIT: And as for Mac OS X - the original instructions will work for Mac OS X with a Mac build of ffmpeg (you may have to build yourself if you want it, dunno if there are builds for Mac online). And you could probably write a SH script to do the same as the BAT script. I think I even saw a SH script somewhere (it was for Linux, but I think it should work for Mac as well).


----------



## Gryphon93 (Dec 9, 2011)

Someone has probably made a script like this, but I'll post it anyways. It' a script for automatically *splitting* a video into shorter videos. It makes use of both ffmpeg (for splitting) and mplayer (to get video length data). It is possible to get length data from ffmpeg as well, but it's harder (I had problems getting the video length data from ffmpeg). However, feel free to change the script however you like. It's pretty easy to use as it only takes to parameters:

```
split.bat
```

Replace:
 with the name of your video file.
 with the length of the split files (*in seconds*)

Example:

```
split.bat "MyVideo.avi" 600
```

This will split MyVideo.avi into 10 minute chunks. The output files will be called something like: MyVideo.avi_[START TIME].avi

Keep in mind that this doesn't encode your video! Use the convert script, 3DS Video or whatever you prefer. Also remember to add ffmpeg and mplayer to your PATH variable.
Oh, one last thing, I haven't tested this on long videos, but I think it should work properly.

Download link: http://www.mediafire...3eicj7y1k8hb3bs

[EDIT] This doesn't work well for longer videos. I have to change the script a bit to get it to work. I think I'll try to get the length via ffmpeg again.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

Newest update.

No split count required, done automatically (but chose to split still there). Up to 99 splits.
Multiple video conversion, up to 100 videos. All videos sent in will have same video/audio quality chosen, so mixing 2D and 3D videos of various types at once is not recommended. Do groups of the same type at a time. Be sure to copy converted groups, as each time the batch file is used, it deleted any VID_xxx files in the directory.
Added a 3D(tb + ss) -> 2D options for those who might ask.

EDIT:

Sigh, I thought I had everything ready, but now, it seems the 3D isn't going at all....Took link to update off, and will get back to it as soon as I can.


----------



## Gryphon93 (Dec 9, 2011)

Ok, so I updated my script (I actually rewrote it...) and now it uses ffmpeg only and it will split long videos as well as short ones. Here's the download link: http://www.mediafire.com/?3mvywoubjz3acw9

As I said, feel free to change it however you want. At the moment the audio codec is always ADPCM, because setting both Video- and Audio codec to "copy" will make ffmpeg skip everything and just copy the metadata. Well, I guess this script isn't really necessary anymore, since 3DS Video and other scripts support splitting already.


----------



## SifJar (Dec 9, 2011)

Grypon93: It could still be useful for script writers (and perhaps GUI writers too) to see your method(s) and learn from them


----------



## enigma85 (Dec 9, 2011)

So recently have done a few full movies since all this starting. using different methods and such. problem i don't really see any difference in aa 2d and 3d movie playing on the 3ds. the 3d isn't popping at all like on the tv or in theaters. is there something i'm doing wrong or is it just a miniscule bit of 3D so it doesn't really make a difference? I've used multiple scripts and even done everything by hand with ffmpeg. how do i get it popping a little better so there is a reason to actually put movies on there? oh and anyone figure out how to get the video parts to show up in order on?


----------



## SifJar (Dec 9, 2011)

Probably depends on the source as to how good the 3D effect is.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Dec 10, 2011)

So, I generated this GUI, but it's not working yet. I'm having trouble with Qt Designer. I'm using this to learn Qt, I've read a lot about it, including a book, but never made a project with it, practically. I'll upload the project to github, let me just improve it to a minimum working state.

The screens:


















I'll also develop a intermediary layer, that will read the options from the GUI to generate the ffmpeg call command. Or maybe not, maybe I'll use bash/bat scripts.
What do you think? Qt is compatible with Windows, Mac OS X and Linux, so it will be a universal solution. All make sure to give credits to all people who contributed to this.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Dec 10, 2011)

Ew, KDE. Looks like a nice tool, though.


----------



## Gryphon93 (Dec 10, 2011)

@Spidey_BR
That tool could be pretty useful. I think you should continue to work on it.


----------



## Spidey_BR (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm progressing on Qt GUI design. =D
At least now the GUI is like I want it to be.
First release of the complete tool tomorrow (by Valve time)!!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 10, 2011)

ok, I had the issue fixed with 3d video not displaying as 3d. It was an issue with splitting the video after encoding it to the video format that set it back to 2d. Should be fine now.

Link here

I don't have any other plans with this for the moment unless someone finds a problem, but I may just do some clean up of the file later.

EDIT:

My apologize. I was working with a different way of splitting up files, and in the process, I found my method for incrementing time was wrong, leading to segments starting further into videos than they were meant to. Link above points to fixed version.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey Disco, not sure if you can add this, but sure hoping you can. Well, I'm hoping you can add an option to "amplify" audio in 1db increments, from +1db to +3db? it'd be nice, as some video clips have really low volume, even amplified. i can hook my 3DS to my laptop and amplify audio output from there, but what i want is for the volume to make it so that external amplification would be unnecessary. i mean, it's not like it's gonna pump the file sizes anyway, seeing as the video streams in itself is pretty bloated, a few amplifications to audio shouldn't make it that much heavier.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 10, 2011)

EDIT: sorry, doublepost. I accidentally knocked 3G modem off of my laptop, lol.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 10, 2011)

I added multi-core/hyper-threading  support to DicostewSM's latest .bat again.
http://www.filesonic...file/4157535965
max is 8 cores, or 4 with hyper-threading.
if your cpu has hyper-threading fill in twice your cores(ex: same core-i7's have 4 cores and HT, so use 8)


----------



## ferofax (Dec 12, 2011)

oh yeah, some vids don't convert well, it seems.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93e7QwMQiq0


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

ferofax said:


> oh yeah, some vids don't convert well, it seems.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 12, 2011)

well, lucky you. i'll try again. besides, whatever 3D we'll see on the 3DS won't be as pronounced as in the big screen. for one, pop-outs and depth are gonna be way better, what with the infinitely bigger screen. i guess as long as the convergence is all right and not incredibly flat, i'll be fine with any 3D content.


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 12, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> ...
> If the video show how the 3d is going to be with the movie, I can only say I seen better 3d.


they messed up the video, the views are switched around.
you need to watch it in parallel if you want to see it cross-eyed.
the 3D effect isn't that bad.


----------



## Rizo5432 (Dec 17, 2011)

Can anyone help me with my conversion?  I just don't know what to do with this error...I've tried also converting this to pure uncompressed AVI and the error is the same.

Stream #0:0: Video: rawvideo, bgr24, 1920x1080, 23.98 tbr, 23.98 tbn, 23.98
tbc
Stream #0:1: Audio: pcm_s16le ([1][0][0][0] / 0x0001), 48000 Hz, quad, s16,
3072 kb/s
Incompatible pixel format 'bgr24' for codec 'mjpeg', auto-selecting format 'yuvj
420p'
[buffer @ 021D8840] w:1920 h:1080 pixfmt:bgr24 tb:1/1000000 sar:0/1 sws_param:
[scale @ 021E70A0] w:1920 h:1080 fmt:bgr24 -> w:400 h:480 fmt:yuvj420p flags:0x4

[crop @ 021E7540] w:400 h:480 -> w:480 h:240
[crop @ 021E7540] Invalid too big or non positive size for width '480' or height
'240'
Error opening filters!

The video info is:

Complete name : D:\video.mkv
Format : Matroska
File size : 8.54 GiB
Duration : 1h 46mn
Overall bit rate : 11.5 Mbps
Movie name : Cars 2 - 3D4U - The3dteam
Encoded date : UTC 2011-10-19 01:05:34
Writing application : mkvmerge v4.9.1 ('Ich will') built on Jul 11 2011 23:53:15
Writing library : libebml v1.2.1 + libmatroska v1.1.1
Video #1
ID : 1
Format : AVC
Format/Info : Advanced Video Codec
Format profile : [email protected]
Format settings, CABAC : Yes
Format settings, ReFrames : 2 frames
Codec ID : V_MPEG4/ISO/AVC
Duration : 1h 46mn
Bit rate : 9 769 Kbps
Width : 1 920 pixels
Height : 1 080 pixels
Display aspect ratio : 16:9
Frame rate : 23.976 fps
Color space : YUV
Chroma subsampling : 4:2:0
Bit depth : 8 bits
Scan type : Progressive
Bits/(Pixel*Frame) : 0.196
Stream size : 7.25 GiB (85%)
Writing library : x264 core
Language : English
Color primaries : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4, SMPTE RP177
Transfer characteristics : BT.709-5, BT.1361
Matrix coefficients : BT.709-5, BT.1361, IEC 61966-2-4 709, SMPTE RP177
Audio #2
ID : 2
Format : DTS
Format/Info : Digital Theater Systems
Codec ID : A_DTS
Duration : 1h 46mn
Bit rate mode : Constant
Bit rate : 1 510 Kbps
Channel(s) : 6 channels
Channel positions : Front: L C R, Side: L R, LFE
Sampling rate : 48.0 KHz
Bit depth : 24 bits
Compression mode : Lossy
Stream size : 1.12 GiB (13%)
Language : English


----------



## SifJar (Dec 17, 2011)

what is the command you are entering?


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks like the height or width values for resizing are different from those used while cropping


----------

